# Crushing / Powdering Gemstones for inlays?



## Dino (27 Nov 2014)

Ok so...not really lathe related but it kind of is.

I've got some tigers eye that I want to crush and use as an inlay for a few things (just experimenting) but...I can't figure out what to use to crush it.

Because the tigers eye I have are beads I can't just smash it on my sledgehammer (was using a hammer to hit them, sledgehammer to act as a strong base).

Any ideas? Something I could easily find, mind you.

Thanks!


----------



## procell (27 Nov 2014)

Just a thought but I think you would lose the effect when you crush them as it comes from the way the crystals are formed.
once crushed you will not see the reflected light in the same way


----------



## Dino (27 Nov 2014)

Any idea how it is done? Every video I have watched on it has people crush them.

I don't mean grinding them straight to powder mind you, just mashing them into little chunks.


----------



## finneyb (27 Nov 2014)

+1 for procell.

I got some waste brass particles from a key cutting shop. Didn't work very well, but that could be me or the particles were too large and more of a powder is needed than the cuttings from a key. 

Maybe worth speaking with Turners Retreat http://www.turners-retreat.co.uk/finish ... nlace/gold

Brian


----------



## KimG (27 Nov 2014)

Tigers Eye is silicated asbestos, basically Quartz, pretty hard. The Asbestos is not in a dangerous state though. Pretty much you are going to have to put it in a tough bag like canvas or leather and belt it with a hammer, then sort out the bits you can use with a sieve.


----------



## Bodrighy (27 Nov 2014)

I use brass, copper and aluminium powder a lot in my wabi sabi turnings and have been looking for the crushed stone but so far have only seen it for sale in the states, usually turquoise. key cuttings are much larger, shavings actually and whilst can be used don't give a smooth, metallic finish, I would imagine that just crushing the stone would be the same. You need it in powder form and as Procell said whilst you may get the colour I doubt you would get the reflective or translucent effect of the actual stones.

Pete


----------



## Dino (27 Nov 2014)

I may have to try out the powdered metals then as I want something that will shine a little.


----------



## Bodrighy (27 Nov 2014)

Dino":1myy622n said:


> I may have to try out the powdered metals then as I want something that will shine a little.


The shine doesn't show too well but this is what it looks like. I use CA glue not epoxy as it comes up looking like solid metal, with epoxy I found it looks more plastic like. 

Pete


----------



## Dino (27 Nov 2014)

I'll have a bit of a search and see what I find.


----------

